# San Luis Pass Pier



## FishingJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I got to thinking about the pier and how many nice trout and redfish I caught there in the past. I got a little nostalgic and decided to take a look at the pictures of some of the fish that I had caught that they posted on the website. The domain has expired!!!!:frown: Has anyone heard any news as to what is going on down there. Are they still planning to repair and reopen. I do prefer wading, but getting down there to fish at night was always a good time, not to mention, it was a really nice pier after the last renovations were complete. Probably the nicest I've ever been on. If anyone has heard the status or has any updates, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

It's not coming back.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Read a similar report on TKF. Haven't seen/read a link supporting the demise or rebuild?

Hope that it's not true!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I dont think theyre going to rebuild it either. I caught alot of fish off there as well growing up. It would be hard to invest in something like that though, I think it was destroyed twice in 3 years. In the summer time though there were always trout there almost on a nightly basis. Has anyone waded that area right there and car bodies? Ive been wanting to see if those guts are still there?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't think anyone want's to come out and say it, but I think our beachfront boardwalking days are over along the Galveston beachfront. Possibly over towards HI or SS, but I think there's too much politics and money involved along the island beachfront to ever allow reconstruction. And that's a shame. I hope I'm wrong...SLP and 91st St. piers were great places to fish....


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

The last I heard several months back the Tx GLO gave them a deadline
to have the remains of the pier removed. Treasue Island been trying to get
rid of for years guess they finally succeeded.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Speaking of the Pier, did anyone see the "Storm Stories" this Sunday on Ike? Apparently, a couple got stuck on the Galveston Fishing Pier in the apartment that was above where you pay when you would first walk on. They had driven on it and were going to hang out and take some pics, then get out of Dodge. Problem was when they went to leave, the part of the pier right by the seawall was missing! They tried to call 911 but were told "sorry". They spent the entire night getting knocked all over the place (all the while watching the bait shop right underneath them fall into the gulf!) here is the link: Just click on all 3 of the "related links" part on the bottom. http://stormstories.weather.com/shows/episode-8-hurricane-ike.php


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

I just spoke with the old manager of the pier. It is not completely over yet. They are trying, lots of lawyers and litigation involved. It is going to be a tough fight. I have also been talking to Chester Moore of TF&G and he may be doing a story about it in the near future. If anyone has any info that may be a help to the cause please feel free to PM or email me and I will pass it on.


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

I hope that it will be rebuilt someday, not sure what the plans are now but before the storm there was a dredging project 2-3 years away that was supposed to add beach and put a rock structure in there to keep everything from washing away as it has done. Chester Moore's article should be interesting and hopefully good news worthy.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

I saw that on the weather channel and was amazed at some peolpes stupidity! They are lucky to be alive for sure!!!!



jboogerfinger said:


> Speaking of the Pier, did anyone see the "Storm Stories" this Sunday on Ike? Apparently, a couple got stuck on the Galveston Fishing Pier in the apartment that was above where you pay when you would first walk on. They had driven on it and were going to hang out and take some pics, then get out of Dodge. Problem was when they went to leave, the part of the pier right by the seawall was missing! They tried to call 911 but were told "sorry". They spent the entire night getting knocked all over the place (all the while watching the bait shop right underneath them fall into the gulf!) here is the link: Just click on all 3 of the "related links" part on the bottom. http://stormstories.weather.com/shows/episode-8-hurricane-ike.php


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> I saw that on the weather channel and was amazed at some peolpes stupidity! They are lucky to be alive for sure!!!!


But she did say that "the fishing was awesome", so it was probably worth it. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## splitstud (Jun 6, 2009)

Unless I'm missing something, no one has come out and said exactly what the issue is. Is there a regulatory body that is holding things up? If we knew, we could help with pressure...


----------



## ontheborder77 (Mar 14, 2007)

I miss the pier as well and decided to ask about it at the Bright Lite (sp?) bait shop across the way. The young lady at the register said that parking space for visitors was a big issue because the community by it won't give up any space. I'm not sure how accurate this is but just passing along what I was told. This was mid June when I asked.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

splitstud said:


> Unless I'm missing something, no one has come out and said exactly what the issue is. Is there a regulatory body that is holding things up? If we knew, we could help with pressure...


Most of the problem lies with the ARSE HOLES in the Treasure Island Neighborhood surrounding the pier. As OTB77 said they will not allow the owner of the pier to buy any land which there are several available empty lots. They have been trying to get rid of that pier for years. They also added a rock wall last year that was supposed to be behind the grass line but they put it way out in front (how they got away with this is beyond me). This REALLY helped speed up the erosion of the parking area.

Many ideas have been tossed around such as making it only 600' or so long and pulling up the other pilings but we will just have to see. Things are not looking too good but there is a small ray of hope that is not going to be lost without a fight.

Then comes the GLO and the politics there. Someone in this neighborhood has some pull somwhere so IMO Thank the residents of Treasure Island for the demise of the pier. I have posted in the past to put the pressure on to the local Senators and Congressmen such as Ron Paul, The Gov. Rick Perry and Lt.Gov. Also Kay Bailey Hutchison and GLO com. Jerry Patterson. Send you letters to them.

There is not much else we can do. Give it some time. Lets see how Chesters article comes out, if that happens, I will keep folks updated as much as possible I am also working on getting the old website and forum back up and running again. There were alot of good folks there and most of us were like family. Feel free to contact me if you have anymore ?'s I will do my best to answer.

Allen


----------



## splitstud (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I'll send my letters for what it's worth.


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

This website gives an update on the Galveston Piers but doesn't say anything about the San Luis Pass Pier.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/hurricane/ike/6500121.html

Roger


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

"McClure, who had purchased the pier four months before Ike struck, said it will be several months before construction begins."

Talk about bad timing. LOL


----------



## saltyfeet (Mar 19, 2009)

i also had heard that some sort of rock structure was to be added. a short jetty would be nice there and would help slow the constant changes inside the pass also. but as with rollover its just a simple idea and NOTHING is simple with the government.....


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Best Pier in Texas*

San Luis Pass Pier was the best pier in Texas. Cheryl and her crew ran a tight ship and kept everyone informed on what was happening. Many family (Kid's first fish) stories from that pier, just like on this website.

Cheryl promoted family and military soldiers and their families.

I have tracked the plight of the SLP pier for nearly 10 years, and if any pier deserves to be rebuilt...SLPP is it. It is a great draw for the surrounding neigborhood. I'm sure rentals have gone down since the peir was closed.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

X2

Don't you know if the pier was still there the trout would have been every where
last night (sigh) The last trip we made before Ike there were hundreds of trout in the lights


----------



## FishingJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Well people with money usually get what they want. It's a shame that that pier is going to go away. I caught my first bull red off that pier. It kicked my *****!!! 42". I'm sure the residents at TI have tons of pull. I guess we can't just give up yet though. Send it your letters, or call. It couldn't hurt.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

so the deal is the storm washed the owner of the piers land away, so they don't have any where to start the pier back from, is that it?


----------



## Fishbutlerkyle (Jun 29, 2009)

jboogerfinger said:


> Speaking of the Pier, did anyone see the "Storm Stories" this Sunday on Ike? Apparently, a couple got stuck on the Galveston Fishing Pier in the apartment that was above where you pay when you would first walk on. They had driven on it and were going to hang out and take some pics, then get out of Dodge. Problem was when they went to leave, the part of the pier right by the seawall was missing! They tried to call 911 but were told "sorry". They spent the entire night getting knocked all over the place (all the while watching the bait shop right underneath them fall into the gulf!) here is the link: Just click on all 3 of the "related links" part on the bottom. http://stormstories.weather.com/shows/episode-8-hurricane-ike.php


I saw a truck sitting sideways the other weeknd when i was down there and had to take a couple pix


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Cool pics. I would try driving if off of there for them if they would let me fish the pier for a few hours. I really miss Sam Luis Pass Pier.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

That picture is the 99th. street pier or what's left of it. SLP pier won't be rebuilt, but all the others will be, or so the Daily News said.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

What was it the second or third light that used to hold a lot of the fish?

Anybody anchored out there and ran their generator and lights to see what is still there?


----------



## Mahoro (May 9, 2006)

third light where the pier start to bent towards right a bit, theres a channel running down there, caught lots of fish there, got my first 25 1/2 trout there as well on piggy perch...


----------



## pchoutx (Dec 7, 2009)

*San Luis Pass Update 2009*

*On **Oct 14, 2009, I took a trip to the San Luis Pass fishing pier located just South of Galveston Island and shot video of the pier and beach area as it is now, over a year after Ike destroyed the area.

The video is here:

Or copy the url 



 and paste into your browser.

The Pier is not going to be rebuilt.

New beach homes have taken over the area. *


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I spoke with Cotton who was the night manager at the pier and he told me it will not be rebuilt because the owner lost the land to the county aka the neighborhood j**k-offs. The pier will be missed.


----------

